# Can't find burton jacket model



## the_danger (Aug 19, 2012)

My brother can't snowboard anymore due to back problems so he gave me his jacket. Its really nice but a little too big, he is a large and I'd be a medium but I can't seem to find the model I want to get it in a medium because I really like it. It is a red/black plaid color, says dryride on the tag and is fairly simple looking. It has a fleece feel on the inside with unzippable armpit vents and hoodie-type hand pockets down by the bottom on each side.

I know its a stretch but could anyone help me identify this jacket? Otherwise would you have any recommendations on a good snowboarding jacket? Do people typically layer up and ride with a shell or go for an insulated?


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

Post pics or jacket and the tag !


----------

